# Limping on front leg when getting up



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first thought always goes to Lyme Disease. My Bridge Boy Sam presented with intermittent lameness in his front leg. It could be any number of things and she should be checked to be certain. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree about getting it checked out from your vet. There are a number of possibilities: lyme, sprain, ACL injury, joint dysplasia.... I know they often act like they're not in pain, but they're limping right? They wouldn't limp if they weren't in pain...they just have a really high threshold so they don't vocalize it until it's really bad. Good luck.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Comet used to do this from time to time. He'd limp after getting up for 3 or 4 hours, then it would disappear for months. It never really amounted to anything. When he did it, he _really _did it though.

At times I suspected it was sympathy limp. Dogs will do this sometimes 

However, the others have suggested the correct course of action. See the Vet!


----------



## Karat (Mar 7, 2012)

My 2 year old Golden, "Layla" started 2 weeks ago, the exact same thing, limping very noticeably for a short time when she gets up from laying down. She has a slight limp when trotting, too. We and the vet have probed, massaged, inspected, and checked her very well and she seems fine when we touch her. No reaction other than enjoying the attention. But 2 weeks is a long time to have this going on. I will have her looked at again day after tomorrow, but I'm wondering what pdbradey1 ever found out about the cause of this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, you two from Russia. Nice to see you here. I have no advice, this is an old thread, but you will probable get some advices here. Good luck with vet visit.


----------



## Karat (Mar 7, 2012)

She is doing better, just a slight limp is left, so it seems to be healing itself. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

Please get her checked, holly had Lyme was treated for it, she started limping again and we put it off because it came and went (sometime for months) we took her into the vet thinking it was Lyme again and she got diagnosed with cancer. She was 6 years old, we lost her two months ago. I am not trying to scare you (and I'm sure your dog is find) but it's better to be safe than sorry. Holly was the most amazing girl ever.


----------



## Karat (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for your concern, and I'm so sorry to hear of Holly's loss. What a shame. We had Layla checked and she seems fine, and the limp is gone. So is Tammy your new Golden? She is beautiful! Greetings from snowy Kamchatka


----------



## Jats100 (Mar 11, 2017)

Our large 6 month old White Golden is already limping especially after getting up. She also quits walking at least twice during a less than one mile walk. While at the dog park today, a dog expert saw her and recommended using Devil's Claw herbal supplements. Since she is about 55lbs, we are going to give her one pill twice daily. It is worth a try!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I would take her in and have it checked out. Lyme and even blasto could present these symptoms among other things. I rather err on the side of a vet visit and rule out any problems.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree with KathyL. It could be any number of things and with her being a pup, I would be nervous, about the long term affects of an unknown lameness. 

My pup, had a soft tissue injury, when he was 4 1/2 months. I took him to the Vet-his leg was X-rayed clear. He was put on severe restriction, as in no walks, or let loose in the yard and no jumping on furniture. It took 6 weeks, for him to get over it, but I knew, what I was dealing with and thankful, it wasn't a more serious problem


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our girl like once every six weeks will get up from laying beside my chair and won't put her leg down in the rear for a few seconds. Then she is fine. She has also had Conjunctivitus which is gone but still gets a little discharge. We are going to have her tested for Lyme when she goes to the vet in a few weeks. She had a tick last fall on her. So I think Lyme test is a good place to start.


----------



## MKH25 (Mar 11, 2017)

My 7 month old Golden started limping intermittently about 3 weeks ago. Turns out he has elbow dysplasia, osteochondritis and it is bad with already forming arthritis in that joint. It is congenital unfortunately. Breeders did not screen elbows. I am devastated. Sire is an English Cream with little background on blood line. Unfortunately breeders are not responding to me as I would like to connect with the other owners from the litter of 9. I pick my baby up from the Vet Hospital today and am hoping for the best possible results knowing elbow prognosis is guarded at best :-(.

Please have your puppy looked at, the earlier the diagnosis the better.


----------



## ssil (May 29, 2018)

MKH25 said:


> My 7 month old Golden started limping intermittently about 3 weeks ago. Turns out he has elbow dysplasia, osteochondritis and it is bad with already forming arthritis in that joint. It is congenital unfortunately. Breeders did not screen elbows. I am devastated. Sire is an English Cream with little background on blood line. Unfortunately breeders are not responding to me as I would like to connect with the other owners from the litter of 9. I pick my baby up from the Vet Hospital today and am hoping for the best possible results knowing elbow prognosis is guarded at best :-(.
> 
> Please have your puppy looked at, the earlier the diagnosis the better.


where did you get you puppy? Mine just started limping when she gets up. it lasts only a couple minutes and then she is fine. She is 20 months old.


----------

